# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نائب رئيس هيئة الكتاب: معرض القاهرة للكتاب لن ينعقد قبل منتصف مايو

## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على النبي محمد الأمين , وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أما بعد 
إخواني الكرام - حياكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم - عندي اقتراح مهم :
بمناسبة قرب معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب , أقترح على كل من لديه اهتمام ومعرفة بطبعات الكتب أن يفيد إخوانه بذكر " أفضل الطبعات " للكتب الأساسية - في مختلف علوم الشريعة - والتي يحسن ألا تخلو منها مكتبة طالب علم , حتي يتسنى لمن أراد الذهاب للمعرض أن يختار أفضل الطبعات المعتمدة للكتب - خاصة كتب السنة النبوية الشريفة - ولكي لا يشتري كتابا مليئا بالتصحيفات والتحريفات ثم يضطر أن يشتريه مرة أخرى بعد علمه بما فيه. 
إخواني الكرام اجتهدوا في ذلك , فالدين النصيحة , ومن دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله
وأهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

للرفع إخواني

----------


## مجدي فياض

لأخينا أبي فهر السلفي مواضيع بشأن هذا الموضوع , ابحث عنه أخي الفاضل في هذا المنتدى أو ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الأخوة الأفاضل....بعض من المواضيع المطروحة هنا هى مكررة من نفس كاتب الموضوع فى ملتقى أهل الحديث...ولم نطالب صاحبها بحذف الموضوع....
الأخ أبو محمد حمادة سالم:
أتحفك بمعلومة-أرجو أن تكون حقيقة-سمعتها من الأخ الفاضل طارق بن عاطف حجازى-مصر-المحلة- نقلا عن الأخ أبو حاتم-مسئول بمكتبة المودة-أو التدمرية- السعودية ..لا أذكر........وهى صدور المعجم الكبير للطبرانى عن دار بيروتية قرابة 40 مجلد...السعر يفوق الالف جنيه وأكد الشيخ أبو حاتم أن الطبعة كاملة ولأول مرة للمعجم الكبير للطبرانى.
ولا أعلم تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك....وستكون بالمعرض باذن الله.
وسيصدر للشيخ أحمد أبو العينين حفظه الله كتاب فى الدفاع عن السنة ورد شبهات المستشرقين وهو تحت الطبع لدى دا ربن عباس.
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## العوضي

> الأخوة الأفاضل....بعض من المواضيع المطروحة هنا هى مكررة من نفس كاتب الموضوع فى ملتقى أهل الحديث...ولم نطالب صاحبها بحذف الموضوع....
> الأخ أبو محمد حمادة سالم:
> أتحفك بمعلومة-أرجو أن تكون حقيقة-سمعتها من الأخ الفاضل طارق بن عاطف حجازى-مصر-المحلة- نقلا عن الأخ أبو حاتم-مسئول بمكتبة المودة-أو التدمرية- السعودية ..لا أذكر........وهى صدور المعجم الكبير للطبرانى عن دار بيروتية قرابة 40 مجلد...السعر يفوق الالف جنيه وأكد الشيخ أبو حاتم أن الطبعة كاملة ولأول مرة للمعجم الكبير للطبرانى.
> ولا أعلم تفاصيل أكثر من ذلك....وستكون بالمعرض باذن الله.
> وسيصدر للشيخ أحمد أبو العينين حفظه الله كتاب فى الدفاع عن السنة ورد شبهات المستشرقين وهو تحت الطبع لدى دا ربن عباس.
> وجزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نتقدم إليكم بأحدث إصدار للمؤسسة و ذلك بعد جهد و عمل إستغرق فترة طويلة من الزمن
والذي اكتمل لأول مرة ب25 جزء مع الجزء 13 و قسم من الجزء 21. مع العلم أن مجلد 18 يحتوي على فهارس علمية كاملة. 


المعجم الكبير 1/18
للحافظ الطبراني
تحقيق: حمدي السلفي
السعر: 150$ قبل الحسم
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=221065

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

جزى الله الجميع خيرا

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

> لأخينا أبي فهر السلفي مواضيع بشأن هذا الموضوع , ابحث عنه أخي الفاضل في هذا المنتدى أو ملتقى أهل الحديث


أخي الفاضل المكرم / مجدي فياض - أفاض الله عليكم من نعمه -
بحثت عن هذا الموضوع لأخينا أبي فهر السلفي فلم أجده
فهل تتكرم علينا بأن تضع رابطا له؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بسام الحربي

> أخي الفاضل المكرم / مجدي فياض - أفاض الله عليكم من نعمه -
> بحثت عن هذا الموضوع لأخينا أبي فهر السلفي فلم أجده
> فهل تتكرم علينا بأن تضع رابطا له؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


ذكر ذلك هو بنفسه فقال قبل المعرض بيومين سوف افتح الموضوع..

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

> ذكر ذلك هو بنفسه فقال قبل المعرض بيومين سوف افتح الموضوع..


عفواً - أخي الكريم - لم أفهم مشاركتك , برجاء التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بسام الحربي

> عفواً - أخي الكريم - لم أفهم مشاركتك , برجاء التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا


أقصد ابو فهر ذكر ذلك
يعني سوف يفتح الموضوع في صفحة؛ولذلك نريد الموضوع يكون في جهة واحدة

----------


## همة عالية

أعاننا الله على أسعار الكتب العالية

----------


## دارين

السلام عليكم ..
قدمت مكتبة المؤيد في صفتحها في الفيس بوك خدمة استقبال أي طلب لشراء كتاب
من جميع دور النشر المشاركة في المعرض ..

----------


## أحمد المحقق

أحبتي الفضلاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أنوي السفر للقاهرة لزيارة معرض الكتاب وشراء بعض الكتب منه لكن تواجهني مشكلة وهي أنه بعد تفجيرات الكنيسة في الإسكندرية خشيت أن يكون هناك تشديد على من لديه ( لحيه ) وفرصة لأن أزور مصر فأنا لا أعرفها وأنوي الذهاب لمشاهدة نهر النيل العظيم وبعض الآثار هناك .
فما توجيه الأخوة الفضلاء .
أرجو سرعة الرد فموعد السفر على الأبواب.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا إشكال إن شاء الله ، توكل على الله ، ومرحبًا بك في مصر يا أخ أحمد ،
وفقك الله وأعانك.

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

توكل على الله أخى أحمد، وكما قال مشرفنا لا إشكال إن شاء الله، ومرحبا بك فى مصر.

----------


## أحمد المحقق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا إشكال إن شاء الله ، توكل على الله ، ومرحبًا بك في مصر يا أخ أحمد ،
> 
> وفقك الله وأعانك.


 جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الغالي وسأتوكل على الله .

----------


## أحمد المحقق

> توكل على الله أخى أحمد، وكما قال مشرفنا لا إشكال إن شاء الله، ومرحبا بك فى مصر.


 جزاك الله خير أخي ( أبو سفيان الأثري )
وأشكر لك ترحيبك بي في مصر

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> السلام عليكم ..
> قدمت مكتبة المؤيد في صفتحها في الفيس بوك خدمة استقبال أي طلب لشراء كتاب
> من جميع دور النشر المشاركة في المعرض ..


وهذا نص كلامهم :
*مكتبة المؤيد من خلال مشاركتها في معرض القاهرة الدولي تقدم الخدمة التالية:

استقبال اي طلب لشراء الكتاب من جميع دور النشر المشاركة في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب حيث إن المشارَكات في المعرض ارتفعت لتصل إلى 631 ناشرا يمثلون 29 دولة منها 17 دولة عربية و12 دولة أجنبية، كما ستكون دولة الصين ضيف شرف المعرض هذا العام.


*

----------


## بسام الحربي

> السلام عليكم ..
> قدمت مكتبة المؤيد في صفتحها في الفيس بوك خدمة استقبال أي طلب لشراء كتاب
> من جميع دور النشر المشاركة في المعرض ..


أين رابط..
كان موجودا

----------


## دارين

لا يسمح بوضع روابط مواقع أخرى هنا ..
بإمكانكم البحث عن الصفحة في الموقع المذكور ..
#بارك الله فيكم، لا يسمح بوضع روابط الفيسبوك هنا#الإشراف#

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

برجاء إثراء الموضوع إخواني

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

أرجو التعاون إخواني

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

خالص شكري وتقديري لإخواني الكرام المشرفين , وأخص بالشكر "مجلس المشرفين" على تثبيت موضوعي هذا , وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

هل من إضافة إخواني ؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=235374

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

هل ممكن تفيدني لمعرفة سعر كتاب دراسات في اسلوب القرآن الكريم للشيخ عبد الخالق عضيمة طبعة دار الحديث بالقاهرة وشكرا

----------


## اسر

> الحمد لله ،وبعد ..
> 
> بحول الله تعالى ستخرج في غضون الشهور المقبلة طبعة نرجو الله ان تكون  مميزة عن مؤسسة الرسالة العالمية ، وهي غير الرسالة ناشرون 
> 
> وخدم فيها الصحيح بجهد مشكور وفيها تحريرات نفيسة ، وقد انتهى العمل فيه  بحمد الله وأمامه فقط الصف والاخراج النهائي مع بعض المراجعات .
> 
> وبخصوص طبعة ناشرون فقد تتبعتها في نسختي ومقابلة على نسخة الناصر ونسخة  مخطوطة للبقاعي كاملة متقنة فوجدت طبعتهم فيها سقط _ يصل أحياناً لأربعة  أسطر _ وتارة لبعض كلمات ، ومخالفات كثيرة للنسخة اليونينية التي قالوا  انهم اعتمدوها ناهيك عن بعض الأخطاء التي وقعت لهم .
> 
> إلا أنه من الإنصاف أن يقال قد بذل من اعتنى بها جهدا مشكورا وتبقى إلى  الآن هي أحسن الطبعات والله أعلم


هل من خبر عن هذه الطبعة ؟

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

المعرض يوم السبت القادم إخواني الكرام

----------


## الشعراوي الازهري

يوم الغضب يربك معرض القاهرة للكتاب
الأربعاء، 26 يناير 2011 - 20:49


حالة من التشتت والتخبط تسود وزارة الثقافة بعد المظاهرات الحالية التى تعم أركان البلاد، حيث من المنتظر أن يتم افتتاح معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب يوم السبت الموافق 29 يناير.

وبشكل عام يشكل معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب موسماً للمظاهرات الاحتجاجية فى مصر، وبما أن المظاهرات والاحتجاجات محتدمة بالفعل، فمن المنتظر أن تتأجج الأوضاع إذا ما تم افتتاح المعرض فى موعده، إذا استمرت المظاهرات، خلاف أن معظم الطرق إلى وسط البلد تكاد تكون مقطوعة، ما يشكل عائقاً أمام جمهور المعرض لحضور الفعاليات.

*من جانبه، قال وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى: إن الوزارة تدرس حالياً قرار إلغاء معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب، فى دورته الثالثة والأربعين والتى من المقرر أن تنطلق صباح السبت 29 يناير الجارى.*

وأضاف حسنى فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، أن الوزارة لم تتخذ قراراً بخصوص افتتاح المعرض فى ظل الأحداث الجارية، مضيفاً أنه لا يعلم هل ستستمر المظاهرات التى اندلعت فى القاهرة والمحافظات المختلفة منذ أمس الثلاثاء أم سيهدأ الوضع.

كانت أنباء ترددت عن إلغاء معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب هذا العام فى ظل ما يجرى فى مصر من مظاهرات، خاصة مع إعلان بعض المتظاهرين على مواقع الإنترنت والفيس بوك، أنهم سيتظاهرون أمام قاعة المؤتمرات يوم افتتاح المعرض لوجود  حسنى مبارك أثناء الافتتاح.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

حمى الله أرض الكنانة من كل شر وسوء وأبعد الله عنها كيد الكائدين

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

اللهم انصر الحق واهله

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

يوم الغضب يربك معرض القاهرة للكتاب..وأنباء اكيدة عن تأجيله الى تاريخ يحدد لاحقا، لا الغائه حسب التلفزيون المصري

----------


## محمد السني الجزائري

بلاء حل على مصر 
يوم النقمة لا الغضب

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

أسأل الله أن يعوضكم بخير من هذا المعرض وأن يرزقكم وهو خير الرازقين

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

اللهم أحم مصر أرض الكنانة من كيد الكائدي

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

هل تم إلغاء المعرض ؟

----------


## أبوإسحاق الشاطبي

لا لكن ميعاده لم يتحدد بعد .

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

هل تم الغاء معرض الكتاب بالقاهرة هذه السنة ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## د/ محمد

إلى الآن لم يصدر قرار .. ويدعي البعض أنه سيبدأ بعد حظر التجوال .. في الاسبوع القادم

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

اللَهُمَّ يَسِّرْ يَا كَرِيمُ

----------


## اسر

الراجح أنه سيتم إلغاؤه ؛ فقد نما إلى علمنا أن الحكومة المصرية تعزم عودة الدراسة بالجامعات والمدارس الأسبوع القادم .
هذا ، وقد غادرت كثير من دور النشر السعودية التي كانت ستشارك في المعرض .

ونسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ مصر وأهلها من كيد الكافرين

----------


## جمال الجزائري

ونرجو أن يتم تأجيله لا إلغائه

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

الراجح أنه سيتم إلغاؤه

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

اللَهُمَّ قَدِّرْ لَنَا وَلِمِصْرِنَا الخَيْرَ

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

هيئة الكتاب تنفى افتتاح المعرض السبت المقبل
السبت، 5 فبراير 2011 - 13:09

*أكد الدكتور محمد صابر عرب رئيس الهيئة العامة المصرية للكتاب، أن الهيئة لم تحدد حتى الآن موعد افتتاح معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب فى دورته الثالثة والأربعين، نافياً ما نشرته إحدى الصحف اليومية بأن المعرض سيفتتح يوم السبت المقبل.

وأضاف عرب فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الهيئة لا يمكن لها تحديد موعد افتتاح المعرض فى ظل الظروف الحالية للبلد، بالرغم من أن المعرض جاهز تماماً على الافتتاح، موضحاً أنه لا يمكن تحديد الموعد إلا فى حالة الاطمئنان على مداخل ومخارج العاصمة.

كما أكد حلمى النمنم نائب رئيس هيئة الكتاب، أن الهيئة لن تفتح المعرض يوم السبت المقبل، موضحاً أن أحد الصحفيين اتصل به يوم الأربعاء الماضى السابق لجمعة الغضب، فأكد النمنم أن المعرض سيفتتح فى موعده المقرر له، وهو السبت 29 يناير، لكن جمعة الغضب غيرت مجريات الأمور، مؤكداً أنه لم يصرح بأن المعرض سيفتتح يوم السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## أبومعاوية الشهابي

س/هل هناك أخبار عن بدء فتح معرض الكتاب بالقاهرة؟ أفيدونا بارك الله فيكنم

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ثوار التحرير يدعون الناشرين العرب لتنظيم معرض الكتاب فى الميدان*

 *كتب *   محسن سميكة    ١٠/ ٢/ ٢٠١١

عدد من شباب المحتجين بميدان التحرير دعوا لإقامة معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب الذى تم إلغاؤه هذا العام بوسط الميدان لمدة ٥ أيام بمشاركة دور النشر المصرية والعربية.
قال أحمد مراد، صاحب دار نشر، إنه تم توجيه الدعوة لمحمد هاشم، صاحب دار نشر مريت، ووافق على المشاركة، والاتصال بأصحاب دور النشر المصرية والعربية للمشاركة فى المعرض بشكل رمزى.
وأضاف مراد أن إقامة معرض الكتاب فى ميدان التحرير تؤكد رسالتين الأولى منهما تتعلق بتوصيل فكر المثقفين والكتاب للشباب، والثانية تحمل رفض الشباب اتهامهم بإعاقة الاحتفالات الثقافية، لافتاً إلى أن أول فى فعاليات المعرض حال إقامته تقديم اعتذار للمثقفين المصريين عن تأخير موعد افتتاح المعرض منذ ٢٩ يناير.
ودعا عبدالمنعم فتحى، أحد الراعين للمعرض، لتخصيص مساحة لزوار المعرض من المتظاهرين، واقترح الافتتاح يوم الاثنين المقبل.


من جريدة المصري اليوم

----------


## جمال الادريسي

شكرا للجميع على الافادة

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

نائب رئيس هيئة الكتاب: معرض القاهرة للكتاب لن ينعقد قبل منتصف مايو

اجتمع إتحاد الناشرين مع هيئة الكتاب  لمعرفة إمكانية إقامة معرض الكتاب في دورتة الثالثة والأربعين، والتي كان مُخطط لها أن تُقام في التاسع والعشرين من يناير الماضي.
وقال د.محمد صابر العُرب -رئيس الهيئة- أن هيئة الكتاب قد تقدمت بالفعل بطلب لرئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق لإقامة المعرض، موضحاً أن في ظل الظروف الراهنة، يظل التحرك بطيئا، لكننا نأمل أن يوافق مجلس الوزراء على ذلك، خاصة وأن المعرض سيكون عرساً ثقافيًا كبيرًا في ظل ما تشهده مصر الآن من حراك سياسى وثقافى كبير.

وقال د.حلمي النمنم -نائب رئيس الهيئة- أن الناشرين سيتقدموا اليوم بطلب لسحب الكُتُب التابعة لهُم لإلتزامهِم بمعارض أُخرى في دول عربية مثل الرياض ومسقط؛ وأضاف أن الهيئة ستلتزم بمواعيد المعارض العربية الأخرى والتي ستنتهي في الخامس عشر من مايو القادم، وبناءً على ذلك لن تقوم الهيئة بإقامة المعرض إلا بعد إنتهاء المعارض العربية أي بعد الخامس عشر من مايو.

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

الله المستعان

----------

